# AiO Kühlung für Crossfire



## Wolf77 (5. März 2015)

*AiO Kühlung für Crossfire*

Hi liebes Forum, ich hoffe ich mach den Thread in der richtigen Kategorie auf.

Ich möchte meine 2 290X Lightning unter Wasser setzen, für ne komplette Wasserkühlung  fehlt mir allerdings leider das Geld (komme mit meinen kalkulationen für 2x 290x + cpu auf über 800€ ), außerdem hab ich schon ne corsair h105 für meine cpu verbaut, mit der ich ganz zufrieden bin.
Und da NZXT jetzt ja mit dem Kraken G10 ne Universalhalterung für Gpus rausgebracht hat, bin ich am überlegen, mir das ding 2x + 2 Corsair H75 zuzulegen.

Hat da schon irgendjemand erfahrung bezüglich temperatur/lautstärke/übertaktbarkeit?

Und reichen 2 H75? Immerhin wird die 295x2 auch mit single radi betrieben oder soll ich mir noch 2 H105 zulegen?

Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir ein paar meiner fragen beantworten, danke im vorraus^^


----------



## freezy94 (5. März 2015)

*AW: AiO Kühlung für Crossfire*

Die Abwärme einer GPU wird mit aller Wahrscheinlichkeit für die kleine H75 zu hoch sein - zumal es nur eine Lösung zum erzwingen eines "wassergekühlten" PCs darstellen soll. Zumindest sehe ich das so - mit dem Luftkühler hast du schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## Wolf77 (5. März 2015)

*AW: AiO Kühlung für Crossfire*

Ne, der tripple slot kühler ist für nen luftkühler sehr gut, nur ich hätte eben gern mehr oc bei geringerer lautstärke 
Und, dass sich die Karten nicht mehr gegenseitig aufwärmen


----------

